#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Yaws - Thermophysical Properties of Chemicals and Hydrocarbons

## Azad

Thermophysical Properties of Chemicals and Hydrocarbons


Author(s): Carl L. Yaws
Publisher: William Andrew Publishing
Date     : 2008-06-23 
ISBN-10  : 0815515960



Carl Yaws, a leading authority on chemical compounds in the chemical engineering field, has done it again. In his new book  an essential volume for any chemist or chemical engineers library  he presents over 7,800 organic and inorganic chemicals, and hydrocarbons. Spanning gases, liquids and solids, and covering all criticalproperties (including acentric factor, density, enthalpy of vaporization, and surface tension), this volume represents more properties on more chemicals than any single work of its kind, from C1 to C100 organics and Ac to Zr inorganics. This highly recommended handbook was designed and formatted for field, lab or classroom usage, and gives the reader unparalleled access to invaluable data

Links :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Yaws - Thermophysical Properties of Chemicals and Hydrocarbons

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks, i really need this book.

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## feune111962

Thanx

----------


## safetypartha15

Thanks for the sharing a good book

----------


## theray99

really nice share , thanks AZAD for such a noble work.

----------


## andak777

The links are dead,

Pls upload again

Thanks a lot

----------


## Guillermo59

can update the link?, is not working.  beste regards

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## INSTRUTECH

Reupload please

----------


## qwerus

ссылки битые...
дайте нормальные!!!

----------


## chemnguyents

good book!
thanks

----------


## ghitu

Please,


Could you upload links?

RegardsSee More: Yaws - Thermophysical Properties of Chemicals and Hydrocarbons

----------

